# طلب شريط المش ايدينا



## vena21 (14 يونيو 2007)

:2: انا عارفه ان الشريط نزل قبل كده بس الصوت مكنش حلو خالص ممكن اال عنده بصوت واضح ينزله لانه شريط جميل قوى و بذات ترنيمه المس ايدينا


----------



## Michael (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: طلب شريط المش ايدينا*

تفضلى

الراعـــــــــ المس ايدينا ــــــي


----------



## vena21 (17 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: طلب شريط المش ايدينا*



MichaelMagdy قال:


> تفضلى
> 
> الراعـــــــــ المس ايدينا ــــــي



مرسى على ردك بس اللينك مش شغال:a82:


----------



## Michael (17 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: طلب شريط المش ايدينا*

ممكن اسم المرنم كى يتم احضار طلبك؟؟

سلام ونعمة


----------



## ginajoojoo (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: طلب شريط المش ايدينا*

الشريط يا مايكل اسمه المس ايدينا لنخبة مختلفة من المرنمين وتعليق اسامة منير
لكن الشريط الموجود فى اى مكان على النت هاتلاقيه بنفس الصوت (متسجل)
ودول يا فينا ترنيمتين من الشريط 
ترنيمة انا ماستاهلش
http://www.4shared.com/file/16592551/5ef8aa0/__online.html
ترنيمة حبك ياربى مركبة (منقول)
http://rapidshare.com/files/3443533...1576____1605___1585___1603___1576___1607_.mp3
وان شاء الله جارى رفع ترنيمة المس ايدينا يايسوع
على ما اظن ان لما تكون الترانيم منفصلة هايكون الصوت احسن شويه​


----------



## ginajoojoo (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: طلب شريط المش ايدينا*

الشريط كله تم رفعه قبل كده فى المنتدى 
فى اللينك ده
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=18251
بحجم اقل من 3 ميجا​


----------



## vena21 (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: طلب شريط المش ايدينا*



ginajoojoo قال:


> الشريط كله تم رفعه قبل كده فى المنتدى
> فى اللينك ده
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=18251
> بحجم اقل من 3 ميجا​



:new8:THANK YOU GINAJOJO


----------



## ginajoojoo (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: طلب شريط المش ايدينا*

العفو يا فينا انتى تؤمرى 
وجارى رفع ترنيمة المس ايدينا يايسوع​


----------



## ginajoojoo (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: طلب شريط المش ايدينا*

و أدى ترنيمة المس ايدينا
http://www.mediafire.com/?6gends3wgje
انتى تؤمرى ياقمر
معلش دول تقريبا احسن صوت فى الشريط كله​


----------



## michealnice (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: طلب شريط المش ايدينا*

ياريت بعد ازنكم يا جماعة باقي الشريط بتعليقات اسامة منير لانها فعلا جميلة
و شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا علي الترانيم دي


----------



## beshosafwat (4 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: طلب شريط المش ايدينا*

*يا جماعه ادي ترنيمة المس ايدينا بصوت ماستر جامد جدا انا خدتمها من واحد علي الموبايل*
_http://www.2shared.com/file/3544107/af897a0a/03-_Elmis_Edeena.html_​


----------

